# Omega Aqua Terra 2017



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

The Aqua Terra is getting a refresh next month (confirmed by the Omega CEO during his recent Hodinkee interview). We have a Railmaster speculation thread so I figured it's time to have one for the new AT. Ken G mentioned in another thread that he thinks (knows?) that the new one will have horizontal teak lines. I personally don't think that would look good, but who knows. Maybe it will be more like the 2500 ATs...I am hoping that it's a mm thinner than the current one. Do we have any other info about the 2017 AT?


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Given Omega's track record, it wouldn't surprise me if it got worse.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting. Was just starting to think that I needed an AT, didn't think they'd mess with it with the Railmaster coming to bear. Will be keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

Will also be watching this with much interest. And waiting for Ken to chime in


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

Horizontal? What are they doing, copying Tag? (which would be quite circular as they copied the lines & went horizontal)

They have/had a classic - just leave it alone & keep it updated.


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

They killed the AT for me when they went PCLs and took off the date window. --Left it with a two-tone look and unbalanced dial.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah I'm really not looking forward to seeing what they have done and that speaks to my current view of the brand. 

I don't think of watches as any type of investment but I don't want the manufacturer making big and frequent changes that dates my pieces and devalues the overall brand.


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

GTTIME said:


> Yeah I'm really not looking forward to seeing what they have done and that speaks to my current view of the brand.
> 
> I don't think of watches as any type of investment but I don't want the manufacturer making big and frequent changes that dates my pieces and devalues the overall brand.


I feel the same way. At first I liked the variety, but now it seems a little zany. Probably puts a lot of pressure on the AD/OBs as well. Good news is...the new ones look like crap. So once the old stock is depleted it might help with our values. --And if they go out of business, maybe even more. Certainly can't get much worse.


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

The current AT is to me a good balance between a dress/sport watch with the seamaster connection. I like the teak pattern and don't mind the pcl bracelet. The master co-axial Chronometer movement is as good as it gets for this model at this price range compared with other brands.

My choice would be the version with the date window at 3 position in blue. Not sure if the newer model with a horizontal lines will be popular unless it has the wave dial.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

GTTIME said:


> I don't think of watches as any type of investment but I don't want the manufacturer making big and frequent changes that dates my pieces and devalues the overall brand.


That always bothered be about the PO. The changes weren't quite incremental enough - unlike IWC who changes the whole damned plot with every iteration. I say either change it all, or nothing. Instead, Omega has been continually futzing with the formula, which has really dated all the older models.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

ErikS said:


> Horizontal? What are they doing, copying Tag? (which would be quite circular as they copied the lines & went horizontal)
> 
> They have/had a classic - just leave it alone & keep it updated.





GTTIME said:


> Yeah I'm really not looking forward to seeing what they have done and that speaks to my current view of the brand.
> 
> I don't think of watches as any type of investment but I don't want the manufacturer making big and frequent changes that dates my pieces and devalues the overall brand.


I agree with both of you. The AT is a winning design as it is and it's the perfect sporty dressy watch. I don't understand the constant need to change things. The AT is in no way dated and doesn't need a "refresh". Changing the vertical lines to horizontal? To what end? Change for the sake of change? Omega will never have another classic model like the Speedy because it doesn't let any of them become classics.


----------



## serve 1st (Jan 9, 2014)

wow... not much hope for a great outcome here. I do hope that the Omega god's are listening !


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

ErikS said:


> Horizontal? What are they doing, copying Tag? (which would be quite circular as they copied the lines & went horizontal)


When exactly did the first AT with teak dial appear on the market..?

I know TAG Heuer had a teak dial (with vertical pattern) Aquaracer in 2009


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

RDK said:


> When exactly did the first AT with teak dial appear on the market..?
> 
> I know TAG Heuer had a teak dial (with vertical pattern) Aquaracer in 2009


The 8500 ATs were released during Baselworld 2008




























Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

AAMC said:


> The 8500 ATs were released during Baselworld 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

RDK said:


> Thanks for sharing!


No problem, Omega (and other brands) used that dial decoration back in the day



















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> I agree with both of you. The AT is a winning design as it is and it's the perfect sporty dressy watch. I don't understand the constant need to change things. The AT is in no way dated and doesn't need a "refresh". Changing the vertical lines to horizontal? To what end? Change for the sake of change? *Omega will never have another classic model like the Speedy because it doesn't let any of them become classics.*


Agreed.

As much as I dislike Rolex, this is an area that they excel in. Create an iconic design, then leave it largely unchanged for decades.

Omega seems to always be changing their designs (usually for the worse). They never produce anything iconic or classic because their watches never have a long enough life cycle to gain that status.

It's bizarre to me.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

SaoDavi said:


> Agreed.
> 
> They never produce anything iconic or classic because their watches never have a long enough life cycle to gain that status.


I mean, they _did_ sorta make this thing, and pretty much left it alone for the past few decades, so there's that...










...I think the sentiment we're carrying here is that we wish they would carry that design consistency and incremental micro-update dedication to the Seamaster too.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

dinexus said:


> I mean, they _did_ sorta make this thing, and pretty much left it alone for the past few decades, so there's that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Speedmaster was already specifically mentioned as the only iconic watch they have made and largely left alone.

I actually included that in the quote (from Illian) in my post above. Geez.


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)

Is this the look of the new Aqua Terra?


----------



## adken (Mar 22, 2011)

8100 RPM said:


> Is this the look of the new Aqua Terra?
> 
> View attachment 11031850


I sure open not  If someone at Omega heard, "People miss the wave dial from the SMP, lets throw THIS on the Aqua Terra!!!!!" they should be tarred, feathered, then fired and forced to work at Invicta.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

8100 RPM said:


> Is this the look of the new Aqua Terra?
> 
> View attachment 11031850


Looks like an oil slick. But I'm willing to withhold judgement until I see more professional photos or wrist shots.

Until then, I'm happy with the teak dial on my AT and the wave dial on my SMP.


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

adken said:


> ......... should be tarred, feathered, then fired and forced to work at Invicta.


 Damn....that's a pretty harsh punishment...


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Isn't that one of the China-only models from a while back? Don't think we'll see that as a BW novelty. Somebody here was saying recently that these ATs had started showing up in Europe...


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Ken G said:


> Isn't that one of the China-only models from a while back? Don't think we'll see that as a BW novelty. Somebody here was saying recently that these ATs had started showing up in Europe...


That was the special edition Rio Olympics










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

AAMC said:


> That was the special edition Rio Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I think these were China/Asia-only - at least _initially_. They only showed up on the websites in that part of the world in the beginning (actually, for a few hours, they were on worldwide websites before vanishing...). Then they started showing up in other markets. I guess the Chinese didn't take to them...


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

A lot of folks saying they're not holding out much hope for the new AT...

Me neither, to be honest. But in a different way, I guess. This model never really did much for me in the first place (with the possible exception of the green Golf on the green X33 strap), so I don't think there's much chance the changes - though radical for many - will make much difference to me...

Still interested in having a look, though. That's what BW's all about...


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

ErikS said:


> Horizontal? What are they doing, copying Tag? (which would be quite circular as they copied the lines & went horizontal).


The stripes appeared on the TAGHeuer (Aquaracer) before they appeared on the Aqua Terra.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

drunken monkey said:


> The stripes appeared on the TAGHeuer (Aquaracer) before they appeared on the Aqua Terra.


And the Aqua Terra was not the first Omega watch to have stripes...


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

ErikS said:


> Damn....that's a pretty harsh punishment...


Being forced to work for Invicta is definitely not harsh if that is what they "update" the AT to. The 'wave' dial is utterly revolting, makes it look cheap.

I'm sooo glad now that I bought my and my wife's AT when we did. Who in the world are their designers? Or, should I ask, who in the world is approving such ugly designs?

I noticed now that even the new women's AT is uglier than before, no more applied indices on the women's model dials, only diamond indices. Not all women like diamonds on their watches but you'd never know that when shopping for any ladies watch. Seems a "ladies" model is slathering jewels on a men's model with a marginal downsized case.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

I love everything in my AT, the only exception is the absence of lume on the minute hand.


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Ugh, yeah I'm not holding my breath, but who knows, maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

Alex_TA said:


> I love everything in my AT, the only exception is the absence of lume on the minute hand.


I like the lume on it. Subtle and gets the job done.


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

adken said:


> I sure open not  If someone at Omega heard, "People miss the wave dial from the SMP, lets throw THIS on the Aqua Terra!!!!!" they should be tarred, feathered, then fired and forced to work at Invicta.


Wave dial only works for the SMP. Hope they bring this back soon.


----------



## Sloopjohnb (Sep 8, 2014)

Ken G said:


> Yeah, but I think these were China/Asia-only - at least _initially_. They only showed up on the websites in that part of the world in the beginning (actually, for a few hours, they were on worldwide websites before vanishing...). Then they started showing up in other markets. I guess the Chinese didn't take to them...


They had them at the Hamburg OB the other week. Good that I have the 8500 teak dial model as they were saying the wave dial is the new look for the AT


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

TellingTime said:


> They killed the AT for me when they went PCLs and took off the date window. --Left it with a two-tone look and unbalanced dial.


I agree. So glad I got in on my 38.5mm AT with date window. Just looks right and balanced IMO...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

mt_hangglider said:


> I agree. So glad I got in on my 38.5mm AT with date window. Just looks right and balanced IMO...


Beautiful watch and great photo!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

AAMC said:


> That was the special edition Rio Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sloopjohnb said:


> They had them at the Hamburg OB the other week. Good that I have the 8500 teak dial model as they were saying the wave dial is the new look for the AT


I hope this is not the direction they are taking with the AT. Those waves look terrible and they cheapen the look. I don't get why they can't just keep the current look, make it 1mm thinner, add some text about METAS and call it a day.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Geez you guys, those waves on the dial were inspired by the sidewalks running along Copacabana Beach. Was the Rio special edition, and is no means indicative of Omega's future releases. Enough with the blind speculation already. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

mt_hangglider said:


> I agree. So glad I got in on my 38.5mm AT with date window. Just looks right and balanced IMO...


:-! I really do think the AT line peaked with the 231.10.39.21.03.001--the blue, the date window, the Si balance spring (good enough to render the master co-ax upgrade moot for most), and the under-40mm size (I don't believe time will be kind to most over-40 three-hands). These of course are my subjective biased opinions.

But yeah, aside from generally lamenting the decline of a brand you love, I don't see why anyone would mind newer iterations of their watch being worse than the one they own. Doesn't that just make theirs more precious? I don't mean that in a dollar-value way (I know that doesn't happen) but more like "so glad I got one of these when I did, now I'm really never letting this one go."


----------



## adken (Mar 22, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Geez you guys, those waves on the dial were inspired by the sidewalks running along Copacabana Beach. Was the Rio special edition, and is no means indicative of Omega's future releases. Enough with the blind speculation already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda wish bezels were like straps, where you could switch them out easily. That LE Olympic model is fairly horrific, but that bezel would be a fun summer wear on a regular SMP.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

adken said:


> I kinda wish bezels were like straps, where you could switch them out easily. That LE Olympic model is fairly horrific, but that bezel would be a fun summer wear on a regular SMP.


The Rio is the only SMPc never tried, and probably never will as it is too colorful for my taste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Ken G said:


> And the Aqua Terra was not the first Omega watch to have stripes...


It's more the 3D version of the stripes.
in any case, I went back to my photos and I might be wrong on the dates as my photos are internal photos that predate the Basel shows. They're 08/09 photos but that means they're Basel 09 models, not 08 as what I had in mind.

FYI
I have a couple of old striped Omega dials and it is one of my favourite dials, no matter who makes it.
My dream Datejust is a TurnOGraph with their white/silver/champagne dial (batons, not numerals).


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

I rather like my 8500 AT with the framed date window but avoided the newer unframed version. For a company or a person to be innovative you have to permit misfires if not outright failure. I wouldn't term the current AT a failure, far from it, I just preferred the earlier generation. The Shape of the indices and their symmetry are well done and create an eye path pointing to the pivot point of the hands. I also like the blue dial and the clean lines of the thin bezel. I chose to live with the teak pattern but it doesn't make the watch. The AT has a lot going for it and progress requires experimentation so if Omega wants to replace the current teak with another aesthetic design element that makes the watch even better I'm open to it. Perhaps they could pull the striped look from earlier years forward to the next model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

I must be one of the only people who prefers the new gen ATs w/o the date boarder to the previous generation with them; and I own both variations.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

I prefer the "older" style with framed date window and thinner case. 

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens.


----------



## drbojangles (Jul 8, 2014)

mykii said:


> I must be one of the only people who prefers the new gen ATs w/o the date boarder to the previous generation with them; and I own both variations.


I am with you buddy.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

mykii said:


> I must be one of the only people who prefers the new gen ATs w/o the date boarder to the previous generation with them; and I own both variations.





drbojangles said:


> I am with you buddy.


I prefer the border -- I think it maintains consistency/symmetry with the applied indices.

That said, I chuckle whenever I see people complaining about how Omega removed the border -- people seem to forget that when the AT8500 first came out, the majority opinion on the internet was that the border was a bad design choice because it obscured the view of the date, looked like a coffin, cast a shadow on the watch, etc. etc. It was even one of the few negatives brought up in the professional reviews (such as WatchTime, if I recall correctly).

But of course, once Omega dropped it, everyone loved it and wanted it back. It's hard to please people, I tell ya.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

mykii said:


> I must be one of the only people who prefers the new gen ATs w/o the date boarder to the previous generation with them; and I own both variations.


No, you're not alone...


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

mykii said:


> I must be one of the only people who prefers the new gen ATs w/o the date boarder to the previous generation with them; and I own both variations.


I'm another. Makes the date more readable and the dial cleaner imo.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

mykii said:


> I must be one of the only people who prefers the new gen ATs w/o the date boarder to the previous generation with them; and I own both variations.





4counters said:


> I'm another. Makes the date more readable and the dial cleaner imo.


I agree, I also prefer the one without the border.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

4counters said:


> I'm another. Makes the date more readable and the dial cleaner imo.


I liked the date window frame initially, but I own the master coaxial without the date frame, and now I agree with the above sentiment. Neither is a horrible choice though.

Now the changes to the SMP since the 2254 series is another thing altogether.


----------



## Ohmzx (Oct 3, 2016)

Post some pics when you see them released pls.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Still no news?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Still no news?


Also I am curious, we are now 10 days far from Baselworld and still no rumor on the Aqua Terra ...


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

^^^
Read the first post!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ken G said:


> ^^^
> Read the first post!


I did but if all thats coming is a new direction on teak lines thats "lipstick on a pig " . Well a nice pig. As you know I'm on the hunt for titanium ...starting to get the feeling i am going to let out a big yawn in a few days.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

They should bring back slim AT's. I had a white / blue 2503.33.00 AT:



















which was pretty thin, but sold it to "upgrade" to the new 8500 series. Had 3 different 8500's but sold them as they were too thick:




























They were as thick as a piece of bread; too much for a watch that think is tailored towards dress attire:










So....... went back to 2500 series AT. Maybe a slimmer 8500 will be released in Basel (doubt it); in the meantime this 2500c will do!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

Agree. I had the Skyfall coaxial (not master) and it just wore a little thicker than I would have liked for that type of watch. It's a beautiful watch though.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't see the AT as a dress watch. To me, it is a GADA watch. I don't think it is thick at all for that purpose. The De Ville line would better fit the descriptor of 'dress watch', IMO. However, I sincerely respect those whom disagree.


----------



## yuk0nxl1 (Oct 12, 2013)

My guess is it won't be anything drastic. We will see the new Master Coaxial movements and a little dial nip/tuck. Probably some new colors. I would love to see the fluted bezel for the Globemaster but this won't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I did but if all thats coming is a new direction on teak lines thats "lipstick on a pig " . Well a nice pig. As you know I'm on the hunt for titanium ...starting to get the feeling i am going to let out a big yawn in a few days.


I'm not sure if there will be Ti ATs this year or not - didn't dig too deep on this range...

Not keen on the current Ti ATs?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ken G said:


> I'm not sure if there will be Ti ATs this year or not - didn't dig too deep on this range...
> 
> Not keen on the current Ti ATs?


No


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

The new Aqua terra might look similar to this?


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

^^^
I was looking at that on Monochrome earlier - it might just be the kind of design that I like enough to get my first AT...


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> The new Aqua terra might look similar to this?
> View attachment 11175602


Not bad. I'm not sure how it will age.

It's certainly better than that funky dial they did for the Rio Olympics.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

SaoDavi said:


> Not bad. I'm not sure how it will age.
> 
> It's certainly better than that funky dial they did for the Rio Olympics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I like it a lot but agree it may not age well. It's like fashion -- the simple classics can be boring but will never go out of style, while the fashionable stuff looks great but will be out of style in a few years.

Also, 100,000 gauss???


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't think we'll see the honeycomb dial at BW17. I guess it's _possible_, but I would be very surprised...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ken G said:


> Don't think we'll see the honeycomb dial at BW17. I guess it's _possible_, but I would be very surprised...


Same design on my Bombas socks. I will pass on that.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

bay said:


> Also, 100,000 gauss???


https://monochrome-watches.com/the-prototype-seamaster-that-omega-tested-at-insane-160000-gauss/


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

dr3ws said:


> The new Aqua terra might look similar to this?
> View attachment 11175602


That looks like a solar powered watch. Because the spring in the photo is too large to fit inside and power the watch.


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

WiZARD7 said:


> https://monochrome-watches.com/the-prototype-seamaster-that-omega-tested-at-insane-160000-gauss/


Thanks for the link.


----------



## yuk0nxl1 (Oct 12, 2013)

dr3ws said:


> The new Aqua terra might look similar to this?
> View attachment 11175602


I noticed this the other day but I feel this is becoming too sporty to be a dress watch. I can almost also see them coming out with a few plain glossy ceramic watch faces in addition to this. Either way my gut feeling is this will be the end of the teak dials.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

yuk0nxl1 said:


> I noticed this the other day but I feel this is becoming too sporty to be a dress watch. I can almost also see them coming out with a few plain glossy ceramic watch faces in addition to this. Either way my gut feeling is this will be the end of the teak dials.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm guessing the production model is not going to have that <100,000 gauss written on the dial, but overall I think it looks pretty good. I can't wait to see a blue dial version


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

WiZARD7 said:


> https://monochrome-watches.com/the-prototype-seamaster-that-omega-tested-at-insane-160000-gauss/


Christ, reading some of the comments on that page gave me a headache.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

yuk0nxl1 said:


> I noticed this the other day but I feel this is becoming too sporty to be a dress watch


I think the new ones will still be "dressy"...


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I quite like the "pavement" dials that they released on Asian market last year. Hope new one will feature something similar

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

yuk0nxl1 said:


> I noticed this the other day but I feel this is becoming too sporty to be a dress watch. I can almost also see them coming out with a few plain glossy ceramic watch faces in addition to this. Either way my gut feeling is this will be the end of the teak dials.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The AT is positioned against the Rolex Explorer as a dressy sports watch. The Rolex never changes so the AT can't stray too far off from it's roots. Otherwise it will cease to be a GADA watch and will likely compete against Omega's other sport watches rather than the Rolex, which is it's intended target.

Just my 2%.


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

SaoDavi said:


> The AT is positioned against the Rolex Explorer as a dressy sports watch. The Rolex never changes so the AT can't stray too far off from it's roots. Otherwise it will cease to be a GADA watch and will likely compete against Omega's other sport watches rather than the Rolex, which is it's intended target.


Good point, one would hope Omega has figured it out. Ex & AT are arguably the two best GADA watches around = don't monkey with success.


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, but what does GADA stand for? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

masbret said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what does GADA stand for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Go Anywhere. Do Anything.

Some people say "Beach to Boardroom" but that phrase grates on me for some reason.


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

SaoDavi said:


> Go Anywhere. Do Anything.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Date at 6?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ken G said:


> Date at 6?


would look better with no frame there


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Ken G said:


> Date at 6?





Betterthere said:


> would look better with no frame there


This is the one thing I would change in the current model - move the date to 6, keep it no frame, retain the current teak style and you have an even better AT.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Can confirm: date at 6.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Can confirm: date at 6.


Not convinced on horizontal teak lines but.. and i asked in other thread..still butterfly clasp? fingers crossed it's not


----------



## Greg Bell (Oct 11, 2014)

Well Hell. I was getting ready to sell mine to fund another Moonwatch.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Rubber strap on one might upset the purists...


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Can confirm: date at 6.


It was a rhetorical question


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Not convinced on horizontal teak lines but.. and i asked in other thread..still butterfly clasp? fingers crossed it's not


Not sure what else they could use. Go back to the "single swing" (whatever it's called) clasp? The traditional "divers" style clasp wouldn't look right - one look at the Rollie explorer shows that isn't the best choice. They could use something like a small diver style fold over (like Seiko SARB)?

The butterfly is a bit of a PITA (I.e. no micro adjust) but I've found that after time you adapt & it is very nice in that it makes for a nice smooth integrated look when worn.

Guess we'll see soon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ErikS said:


> Not sure what else they could use. Go back to the "single swing" (whatever it's called) clasp? The traditional "divers" style clasp wouldn't look right - one look at the Rollie explorer shows that isn't the best choice. They could use something like a small diver style fold over (like Seiko SARB)?
> 
> The butterfly is a bit of a PITA (I.e. no micro adjust) but I've found that after time you adapt & it is very nice in that it makes for a nice smooth integrated look when worn.
> 
> Guess we'll see soon.


Key is when it works. Had an AR and a GM. AT worked teasonably well but GM didn't.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

These pics were posted in the main BW thread.
















Overall, it looks better than I expected. I like that they moved the date to 6, but it's kind of floating in there, it should be further out in the dial. I think the case is more streamlined without the slight guards. I still don't get why they had to change the direction of the teak lines, I think they work better when they are vertical. I look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I noticed a few other changes.
















I don't know if it's just the picture, but the blue on the new one seems lighter. That would be a big bummer as the current one has the perfect blue. If the new one is lighter, it's a no go for me

There is one less line of text so we are at 2 lines versus 3. Less text is better IMO.

The date on the new one is bigger. I personally prefer a smaller, more unobtrusive date, but the difference is slight.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

The case seems more stubby! Glad I have my three ATs already.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Meh. I liked the integrated crown guard and vertical striping. Moving the date to 6 is an improvement though.


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

I say the new AT is yet another Omega "we have an excellent design, how can we screw it up"? moment. Unless the goal was to copy others there is zero point to changing to horizontal. It's not like they went to an entirely new dial, it's a silly change for the sake of change. Same for the crown guards - changing just to change. Bad enough when they took the date frame off but that was only a minor ugly, this? The single positive is the reduction of dial text.

I vote change the name to AU - Aqua Ugly

Oh well, this is why Omega has a single iconic design (the Speedy) because they can't leave well enough alone. Also no small part of the reason they remain well behind their imagined peer.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I much prefer the new date position. The case changes are not significant to me. Big problem is the horizontal lines. And that is quite a big problem for me.. I wonder if they have made any changes to the clasp. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

ErikS said:


> I say the new AT is yet another Omega "we have an excellent design, how can we screw it up"? moment. Unless the goal was to copy others there is zero point to changing to horizontal. It's not like they went to an entirely new dial, it's a silly change for the sake of change. Same for the crown guards - changing just to change. Bad enough when they took the date frame off but that was only a minor ugly, this? The single positive is the reduction of dial text.
> 
> I vote change the name to AU - Aqua Ugly
> 
> Oh well, this is why Omega has a single iconic design (the Speedy) because they can't leave well enough alone. Also no small part of the reason they remain well behind their imagined peer.


Just saying: Aqua Ugly would be a dumb name because it isn't the Latin word for ugly.

Ok, carry on, I'll go sit back down.


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

bay said:


> Just saying: Aqua Ugly would be a dumb name because it isn't the Latin word for ugly. .....


 Too funny!


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

How's this for a theory: they already had a large stock of cut dials with the date at 3:00. When you flip those 90 degrees to put the date at 6:00, it makes the lines horizontal. Notice how the shape of the date window is exactly the same. Valid theory?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobTheBuilder (Jan 6, 2016)

When the whole date window removal thing was controversial, I did not yet own an AT. I actually ended up liking the no-date coffin better, plus the added allure of the Master designation, so that is what I ended up purchasing. Looking at these updates, I am very much opposed to almost everything - weird new case shape that looks pretty squat and fat (maybe no partial crown guard or maybe shorter end links), horizontal lines, and even the date window at 6 instead of 3. I like being able to see the date when the watch is peeking just past my sleeve without having to do the whole arm flourish that I do when I need to look at the time. I suppose I'm in the minority on that one. However, I also think having an AT has made me somewhat emotionally invested, so I'm not sure I can look at this without bias like I could when I didn't own one. I suppose time will tell, along with maybe seeing it in the flesh. Color is too difficult to tell just in pictures. But really, I just can't imagine something better than this:









Bob


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

bay said:


> How's this for a theory: they already had a large stock of cut dials with the date at 3:00. When you flip those 90 degrees to put the date at 6:00, it makes the lines horizontal. Notice how the shape of the date window is exactly the same. Valid theory?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There seems to be slightly more prominent line every 3 or 4 lines on the horizontal dial. I don't think that exists on the vertical...


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

Ken G said:


> There seems to be slightly more prominent line every 3 or 4 lines on the horizontal dial. I don't think that exists on the vertical...


I see what you mean. Another potential reason is, using the image above, imagine how horizontal lines would interact with the angles of the date window -- would not look very good on the sides where it fans out. Maybe for that reason they felt that the lines' orientation in relation to the date window needed to stay the same.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Love he design of the dial and texture it gives... however, I think adding "100,000 gauss" looks gimmicky. 

Fine that it has the feature, I don't think it needs to be on the dial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

ErikS said:


> I say the new AT is yet another Omega "we have an excellent design, how can we screw it up"? moment. Unless the goal was to copy others there is zero point to changing to horizontal. It's not like they went to an entirely new dial, it's a silly change for the sake of change. Same for the crown guards - changing just to change. Bad enough when they took the date frame off but that was only a minor ugly, this? The single positive is the reduction of dial text.
> 
> I vote change the name to AU - Aqua Ugly
> 
> Oh well, this is why Omega has a single iconic design (the Speedy) because they can't leave well enough alone. Also no small part of the reason they remain well behind their imagined peer.


 The AT has been a mess since the discontinuation of the 2500 version. The date frame (and coffin) was awful, then they removed it, which messed up the balance. I think the 6 o'clock date window is an improvement, and the horizontal stripes are a little better, but they should just start over and review the classic proportions and style of the first model.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

mjrchabot said:


> Love he design of the dial and texture it gives... however, I think adding "100,000 gauss" looks gimmicky.
> 
> Fine that it has the feature, I don't think it needs to be on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's written on the honeycomb prototype, not on the new models...


----------



## Meetz1444 (Jul 24, 2014)

YES! hopefully that will cause the older models to drop in price


----------



## nkelly (Jun 17, 2016)

Solid improvement IMO. Smaller seconds track by the looks of it and lighter (more casual?) blue. Nice and symmetrical now with the movement of the date and removal of crown guards.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

the best change the date position, good


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

ErikS said:


> I say the new AT is yet another Omega "we have an excellent design, how can we screw it up"? moment. Unless the goal was to copy others there is zero point to changing to horizontal. It's not like they went to an entirely new dial, it's a silly change for the sake of change. Same for the crown guards - changing just to change. Bad enough when they took the date frame off but that was only a minor ugly, this? The single positive is the reduction of dial text.
> 
> I vote change the name to AU - Aqua Ugly
> 
> Oh well, this is why Omega has a single iconic design (the Speedy) because they can't leave well enough alone. Also no small part of the reason they remain well behind their imagined peer.


Reading your post made me laugh... thanks.

Well, I am glad I have bought the AT2500 recently. I really want to support omega given the number of technologies they have put into their watches... but the designs are just not appealing... for me, I need to like the watch appearance first before considering movement, value retention, water resistance etc...

Happy with this for now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

BobTheBuilder said:


> ........... like being able to see the date when the watch is peeking just past my sleeve without having to do the whole arm flourish that I do when I need to look at the time.................


Not alone, same here. Just one reason why I've sold every watch I've owned with a 6 o'clock date - a minor thing that becomes something more over time.

I agree with some that the 2500 was pretty damn nice......except the teak dial is better, that really added something - which is where Omega goes wrong IMHO. Instead of just changing the dial on the 2500 to teak they go & monkey with a bunch of things....often a mess is the result. Seems they just like to throw stuff at the wall & see what sticks.

.......on the other hand if they didn't what would we have to talk about, right?


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

ErikS said:


> Not alone, same here. Just one reason why I've sold every watch I've owned with a 6 o'clock date - a minor thing that becomes something more over time.)


And here's me hoping they'll bring back the achingly-cool-date-at-_nine_ look on a future model! 

Preferably not on an AT, mind you. But even if they wasted it by putting it on one of those, it _might_ still be good enough to convince me...


----------



## lemonde (Apr 13, 2014)

I like the new white Aqua Terra, but I dislike the new case backs:

https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/baselworld2017/seamaster-aqua-terra-gents-collection/


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

lemonde said:


> I like the new white Aqua Terra, but I dislike the new case backs:.....


 Almost comical. Faux-tina, pseudo "naval" themed case backs, and an AT dial that looks like cheap clapboard siding.......seems like Omega went full gimmick this year.

I do chuckle at the fact them seem to want to be *that company that won't be named* & yet Omega can't seem to grasp the idea that one reason for their success is they _*don't*_ screw with things every minute and they _*don't*_ go in much for gimmicks.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

ErikS said:


> I do chuckle at the fact them seem to want to be *that company that won't be named* & yet Omega can't seem to grasp the idea that one reason for their success is they _*don't*_ screw with things every minute and they _*don't*_ go in much for gimmicks.


And "I do chuckle at the fact" a lot of people "can't seem to grasp the idea" that you don't have to "be" like your competitors to _compete_ with them. It's "almost comical", in fact.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Here's the Hodinkee article on the AT:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/omega-seamaster-aqua-terra-master-chronometer-introducing

Apparently, the 38 mm version uses the 8800 movement, while the 41 mm uses the 8900. There are only 3 models available, there's only a 38 mm blue one for the time being. According to the article, the bracelet is integrated and that rubber strap also seems to use proprietary lugs, although on the Omega website, it says that it uses an extra link to integrate to the case. I wonder whether the link is part of the strap. The leather one has normal lugs and no extra links so I'm not sure what's going on. The blue also appears to be the same shade as the current one.

Is it just me, or do those seem thinner than the current ones?


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> Is it just me, or do those seem thinner than the current ones?


41mm are 13.2 thick
38mm are 12.26 thick


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

I think gold is integrated in strap, dial line is different on white and blue. Blue seems same shade as current. I can't tell if date wheel is in blue or black. I like it


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Ken G said:


> 41mm are 13.2 thick
> 38mm are 12.26 thick


That's a good change for the 38, the current one always looked a little chubby.

Do you know what's going on with the bracelet/straps? I doubt that they'd have proprietary lugs on 2 models and not the third. But there's no information about it...


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

The ABTW post:
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/omega-seamaster-aqua-terra-master-chronometer-watches-2017/


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> That's a good change for the 38, the current one always looked a little chubby.
> 
> Do you know what's going on with the bracelet/straps? I doubt that they'd have proprietary lugs on 2 models and not the third. But there's no information about it...


I don't know what's keeping them from making both versions at the thinner size of 12.26. That would be more appropriate for a sport watch that wants to be a little dressier.

The old SMP 2254.50 is 11.5mm, so it's not unreasonable for a dressier Seamaster to be on the thinner side.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

There are at least 41mm x 5 models + 38mm x 3 models

(not to mention the 34mm ones)


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

SaoDavi said:


> I don't know what's keeping them from making both versions at the thinner size of 12.26. That would be more appropriate for a sport watch that wants to be a little dressier.
> 
> The old SMP 2254.50 is 11.5mm, so it's not unreasonable for a dressier Seamaster to be on the thinner side.


I agree 100%. Both sizes should be 12mm.


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Credits to dsio Ash @ ΩF at https://omegaforums.net/threads/basel-2017-omega-seamaster-aqua-terra-date-at-six.55128/


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

knezz said:


> View attachment 11262578
> 
> 
> Credits to dsio Ash @ ΩF at https://omegaforums.net/threads/basel-2017-omega-seamaster-aqua-terra-date-at-six.55128/


So there's a standard blue dialed one, a blue dialed with a blue seconds hand and a blue dialed with a blue tipped seconds hand?


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

Ken G said:


> And "I do chuckle at the fact" a lot of people "can't seem to grasp the idea" that you don't have to "be" like your competitors to _compete_ with them. It's "almost comical", in fact.


 I'd agree to an extent, but if oh say you wanted to be a top tier software developer a never ending series of shovelware might not be the best approach. If Omega wants to run with faux-tina & clapboard siding I'm sure there's fans who'll line up to buy them but gimmicky changes aren't going to move them in the direction they seem to want to go.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

ErikS said:


> I'd agree to an extent, but if oh say you wanted to be a top tier software developer a never ending series of shovelware might not be the best approach. If Omega wants to run with faux-tina & clapboard siding I'm sure there's fans who'll line up to buy them but gimmicky changes aren't going to move them in the direction they seem to want to go.


With the greatest respect, I'm going to go out on a limb and say top-tier software development and mid-range watch design & marketing are not quite the same thing. And I say that as someone who has worked for pretty much the largest player in the former industry, and has close contacts in the latter.

And one more time (since it's BW Week) :

_"It would be a pretty boring old world if we all liked the same things"_


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

The new AT is a notch above the failmaster. But that's not saying much.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

ErikS said:


> lemonde said:
> 
> 
> > I like the new white Aqua Terra, but I dislike the new case backs:.....
> ...


You mean like the comical maxi-hands on the explorer II, the widely panned air-king last year, and the up-sized sea dweller this year? Every watch company is and should be open to criticism. Just like they should be celebrated when they get it right. Nothing wrong with liking different companies and styles. With omegas recent foray into offering different straps and changing the look of their watches I'd say they're going the compete opposite direction of that "other" company who seems to be all about conformity.


----------



## BobTheBuilder (Jan 6, 2016)

To be honest, seeing actual pictures makes me like them a little more than I thought I would, but I definitely prefer the previous version by a big margin. The blue numbering on the minute track makes it look more casual than dressy (not what I want in an AT when there are so many sporty SMPs and POs), and it is definitely weird how many different second hands they have. I wish they had fixed what I consider the only real flaw with the old ATs, and that is the lume of the minute hand being only on the arrow and not the actual hand itself.

Bob


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Still an almost 50,000-dollar platinum AT to come...


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

The new AT is the standout for me so far.

Those homages or replicas of previous models leave me cold.

But as Ken says it would be pretty boring if we all liked the same thing.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Ken G said:


> Still an almost 50,000-dollar platinum AT to come...












Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

LE of 57...


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm trying not to be That Guy who thinks the version he latched onto is inherently the best...but I think the case can be made that the vertical teak pattern is objectively better than the horizontal. It's for the same reason that virtually no suits have horizontal pinstripes. Sure, watches are round, but they still clearly have more of an up-down axis, especially with the band.

The AT really distinguished itself with the Skyfall. Sure the 2500 was nice but the teak really gave it a signature look that set it apart from similar designs like the Seiko 5, giving the dial depth and brilliance that flat metallic sunburst discs don't have. They should've stuck with the vertical permanently.

i can appreciate the date window moving to 6--not my cup of tea but at least there's a formal symmetry argument to be made.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

scheissestadt said:


> I'm trying not to be That Guy who thinks the version he latched onto is inherently the best....


I've heard tell of that type of guy. Fortunately, we don't get them round these parts...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

scheissestadt said:


> I'm trying not to be That Guy who thinks the version he latched onto is inherently the best...but I think the case can be made that the vertical teak pattern is objectively better than the horizontal. It's for the same reason that virtually no suits have horizontal pinstripes. Sure, watches are round, but they still clearly have more of an up-down axis, especially with the band.
> 
> The AT really distinguished itself with the Skyfall. Sure the 2500 was nice but the teak really gave it a signature look that set it apart from similar designs like the Seiko 5, giving the dial depth and brilliance that flat metallic sunburst discs don't have. They should've stuck with the vertical permanently.
> 
> i can appreciate the date window moving to 6--not my cup of tea but at least there's a formal symmetry argument to be made.


Suit analogy is great. Think that may have a lot to do with slimmimg aspects.


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

scheissestadt said:


> I'm trying not to be That Guy who thinks the version he latched onto is inherently the best...but I think the case can be made that the vertical teak pattern is objectively better than the horizontal. It's for the same reason that virtually no suits have horizontal pinstripes. Sure, watches are round, but they still clearly have more of an up-down axis, especially with the band.
> 
> The AT really distinguished itself with the Skyfall. Sure the 2500 was nice but the teak really gave it a signature look that set it apart from similar designs like the Seiko 5, giving the dial depth and brilliance that flat metallic sunburst discs don't have. They should've stuck with the vertical permanently.
> 
> i can appreciate the date window moving to 6--not my cup of tea but at least there's a formal symmetry argument to be made.


It's like it has bad watch Feng Shui. And to put the calendar at 6, with no border. Looks terrible and unbalanced IMO. Flows from the top and exits on the sides.

Don't worry about being That Guy, there's plenty on here. --just mention that Omega is thinking about a 46mm watch.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah, I would have thought that a 6 o'clock date would be better suited with the vertical teak lines and the horizontal lines would favor a 3 o'clock date, since the eye is drawn left to right.


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> Yeah, I would have thought that a 6 o'clock date would be better suited with the vertical teak lines and the horizontal lines would favor a 3 o'clock date, since the eye is drawn left to right.


I have two watches with the date at 6 and they both have half markers to pull off the symmetry. I'm That Guy who thinks his AT with date border and brushed bracelet is still the best. ;-)


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Note sure if it was posted already, but it looks quite nice actually in the official video:


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

scheissestadt said:


> I'm trying not to be That Guy who thinks the version he latched onto is inherently the best...but I think the case can be made that the vertical teak pattern is objectively better than the horizontal. It's for the same reason that virtually no suits have horizontal pinstripes. Sure, watches are round, but they still clearly have more of an up-down axis, especially with the band.
> 
> The AT really distinguished itself with the Skyfall. Sure the 2500 was nice but the teak really gave it a signature look that set it apart from similar designs like the Seiko 5, giving the dial depth and brilliance that flat metallic sunburst discs don't have. They should've stuck with the vertical permanently.
> 
> i can appreciate the date window moving to 6--not my cup of tea but at least there's a formal symmetry argument to be made.





TellingTime said:


> It's like it has bad watch Feng Shui. And to put the calendar at 6, with no border. Looks terrible and unbalanced IMO. Flows from the top and exits on the sides.
> 
> Don't worry about being That Guy, there's plenty on here. --just mention that Omega is thinking about a 46mm watch.





SaoDavi said:


> Yeah, I would have thought that a 6 o'clock date would be better suited with the vertical teak lines and the horizontal lines would favor a 3 o'clock date, since the eye is drawn left to right.


I agree with all of that. Also, the new pattern is not just a horizontal version of the old one. It alternates a deeper groove with 2 more shallow ones. It looks weird IMO. The official line is symmetry, but this alternation of patterns makes the dial unnecessarily busy.

And I'm that guy who still doesn't have an Aqua Terra and really wants one. I'm just the market that Omega is going for. The new one is objectively worse, especially as a GADA watch with the versions with blue seconds hands. I'm not wearing THAT with a suit. If I want a sportier watch, I'll get an SMP. So as the guy who is not biased by a watch he has, I'll go with one of the 8500 variants.


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I think it has got progressively worse since 2008 (but I'm biased


----------



## yuk0nxl1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Compared to the DJ2, I was never a big AT fan in the past but I am really liking the Gray dial/ blue hands!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evill1983 (Jun 6, 2012)

Honestly I think this is an improvement from a design perspective. The horizontal pattern in an aesthetic improvement over vertical given that the pattern now aligns with the text on the face. The 6 o clock date does wonders for dial symmetry, especially given that the previous gen's lack of metal frame on the date made this issue even more glaring. And while the date still doesn't have a metal frame, it does look like they have done a textured box frame which is a greater level of finish than the plain cut out of the previous gen. 

TLR - objectively improved aesthetics, design language, and finishing. Stop hating.


----------



## salmaan1183 (Aug 21, 2014)

I wish they would leave it alone. Iconic designs build resale value. That is why the largely unchanged Speedmaster is still over $6000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

evill1983 said:


> TLR - objectively improved aesthetics, design language, and finishing. Stop hating.


Objectively, the crown is all wrong, the deep saturated blue was replaced with a light pale blue, and worst of all, the elegant teak design was replaced by alternating deep and shallow grooves.


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

I prefer the vertical teak pattern. I'm not an expert on boats, but in a boat the lines on deck run from front (top) to back (bottom) of a boat (watch). I feel it is more pleasing to the eye and denotes movement forward. Again, I'm no expert so maybe this is not the case for most small boats.

I posted this picture in another thread about the 2017 Aqua Terra. And I think the day-date version is the best AT for me. The symmetry, markers, and case size, just come together nicely. I just wish the minute hand had lume along its length.

But, who knows, maybe if my AT day-date had been made with a horizontal teak pattern I'd still be praising the symmetry. LOL. Such is the way of opinions and biases.


----------



## bipyjamas (May 20, 2016)

So after 14 pages of this thread, I somehow acquired a new Master Coaxial AT (blue naturally). Thanks a lot WUS! :-!


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

tbensous said:


> Note sure if it was posted already, but it looks quite nice actually in the official video:











Looks nice but the area between the lugs is rough, unlike the older AT 8500's which is polished.

On certain angles, this will not look good on a strap.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm liking the new AT. I like the old one too. I do prefer the older caseback design. Not sure about the new "alveol pattern" on any of the new models actually. I prefer the style with the notches like the older PO's. Not a deal breaker though.


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

I mean, just look at the mirror-like finish of the outgoing model here.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

scheissestadt said:


> I'm trying not to be That Guy who thinks the version he latched onto is inherently the best...but I think the case can be made that the vertical teak pattern is objectively better than the horizontal. It's for the same reason that virtually no suits have horizontal pinstripes.


Well, their stated reasoning - mimic the teak deck of a boat - is clearly vertical. The only option on a yacht is straight (like the dial) or curved into a king plank. As a licensed Master mariner who actually owns a vessel with a teak deck, any other "interpretation" makes my head hurt.

But their other stated design goal was a symmetrical design. Ironically, the old (vertical stripes, date at 3) is actually MORE symmetrical - horizontally along the midline running through the crown.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

Iliyan said:


> I agree 100%. Both sizes should be 12mm.


And for today's irony, while the watches are indeed too thick they are advertising:

OMEGA's improved integration between metal bracelet and case not only improves the look, it provides* a better fit for wearers with slim wrists*.


----------



## entrynmbrv (Aug 11, 2012)

The downside to horizontal stripes is it'll make my wrist look fat.


----------



## rjstuf001 (Jul 21, 2011)

I enjoy reading all these differing opinions. Earlier this year I was in the market for an AT and I looked at all the different models (this was before BW 2017): the old 2500, the "date coffin" 8500 and the Master Co-Axials. I loved the 2500's simplicity, its somewhat vintage vibe and its slim case. I loved the classy, subtle and visually appealing vertical teak pattern of the 8500, the date frame, which provides balance on the dial with the applied hour markers, the brushed links etc. The Master co-axials, I thought, were a small step backwards with the PCLs and the removal of the date frame, but still I thought they looked great. I ended up getting the grey 38.5mm 8500 with date frame and brushed links.

Now this new AT, and of course this is just my opinion, no offense to anyone who likes it, is an absolute mess. I do like that the case is thinner and more symmetrical without the crown guards, but the weird "let's do something different for the sake of doing something different" new horizontal pattern with alternating deep and shallow grooves, the ridiculously shaped crown and date window, the puke-inducing color combinations, that mess of a rubber strap. Add to that the new, atrocious, Planet Oceans of last year with their rubber bezel inserts and horrific colors, and the one million "Side of the Moon" versions of the Speedmaster, and I am just flabbergasted by what Omega is doing. It's like they have no idea whatsoever which colors/models will appeal to people so they're just throwing a billion combinations against the wall to see what sticks. Very disappointing. I'm very happy with the Omegas that I have (see signature below), but I really hate the direction where the company is heading.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

rjstuf001 said:


> the puke-inducing color combinations, that mess of a rubber strap.


Talk about overly dramatic. Having received my 2017 AT yesterday, I can not yet say if it's a keeper, but I will say it's quite stunning in the flesh. It's okay not to like the fact that Omega went sportier with the new model. I'm guessing number crunchers in Biel / Bienne had a hunch that this is what the market largely wanted. They're fun. Not sure there's anything wrong with that. 
I'm not sure I like the sunburst effect of the dial in certain lighting conditions, something I'm thinking might have been an issue (for me)with older models as well. It confuses my eyes, along with the teak patterning a little too much. But I can not at all say it's an ugly watch. What really drew me to the watch was the movement, which is beautiful to look at, wind, and measure. Mine is running perfect after a day.

It being the most expensive watch I've ever owned, it's matched my expectations for quality. No letdown at all there.

If I keep it, I intend to get the rubber strap for the summer. I find it an interesting design and quite good looking on the watch itself. But man, is it about $300 too expensive. If anyone's selling one, let me know.


----------



## Don Draper (Sep 19, 2017)

1165dvd said:


> Talk about overly dramatic. Having received my 2017 AT yesterday, I can not yet say if it's a keeper, but I will say it's quite stunning in the flesh. It's okay not to like the fact that Omega went sportier with the new model. I'm guessing number crunchers in Biel / Bienne had a hunch that this is what the market largely wanted. They're fun. Not sure there's anything wrong with that.
> I'm not sure I like the sunburst effect of the dial in certain lighting conditions, something I'm thinking might have been an issue (for me)with older models as well. It confuses my eyes, along with the teak patterning a little too much. But I can not at all say it's an ugly watch. What really drew me to the watch was the movement, which is beautiful to look at, wind, and measure. Mine is running perfect after a day.
> 
> It being the most expensive watch I've ever owned, it's matched my expectations for quality. No letdown at all there.
> ...


I agree, they are different but still nice.

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------

